# MMA Weekly: Spotlight on Canada



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2007)

Despite previous statements to the contrary, while teaching seminars in Southern Ontario, GSP began to admit that he did not train as hard as he should have for Matt Serra. But despite this setback, he remains adamant in his quest to once again become UFC Champion.

His road back to the title looks like it will begin on August 25th at UFC 74. He is in negotiations to fight top contender Josh Koscheck, but the fight has not yet been officially signed. 

Its worthwhile noting that after losing to GSP, Matt Hughes was offered an immediate rematch, which he turned down. He was then offered a tune-up fight against a very game, but clearly overmatched Chris Lytle. Despite a lackluster performance, hes now set to coach The Ultimate Fighters next reality series and has been promised the first title shot versus Matt Serra. GSPs UFC journey has been considerably tougher of late having faced only the best in the UFC with Koscheck, of course, being no exception.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3871&zoneid=13


----------

